# Best test booster?



## CRASHMAN (Nov 15, 2006)

I've used T-bomb in the past and liked it. I used 17hd but it gave me migranes. what have you guys used as a test booster with best results?


----------



## Arnold (Nov 15, 2006)

22 is a bit young to get much benefit from a test booster.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 15, 2006)

Prince said:


> 22 is a bit young to get much benefit from a test booster.



They give me a nice sense of well being and a little extra energy during the day and thats about all that i am looking for to get me through finals and working out. I'm not hoping for huge muscle gains or anything.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 16, 2006)

http://www.ironmaglabs.com/anabolic-matrix.php


----------



## nni (Nov 16, 2006)

you'd be doing yourself a favor to check out activate.
http://www.designersupps.com/product_writeups/activate.pdf


----------



## Arnold (Nov 16, 2006)

nni said:


> you'd be doing yourself a favor to check out activate.
> http://www.designersupps.com/product_writeups/activate.pdf



the "sense of well being" he experienced and likes is most likely from Tribulus and Tongkat Ali, those are both in T-Bomb as well as my product Anabolic-Matrix Rx.


----------



## nni (Nov 16, 2006)

Prince said:


> the "sense of well being" he experienced and likes is most likely from Tribulus and Tongkat Ali, those are both in T-Bomb as well as my product Anabolic-Matrix Rx.



he asked which test booster will yeild the best results in his first post, so i answered. 

if he is looking for a sense of well being then a test booster is certainly not the way to go. something like rhodiola rosea or bacopa monniera or gaba or other compunds would do a much better job than a test booster.


----------



## dontsurfonmytur (Nov 16, 2006)

nni said:


> you'd be doing yourself a favor to check out activate.
> http://www.designersupps.com/product_writeups/activate.pdf



i have actually tired 2 tribulus products(both free and have 2 more bottles lol t-bomb 2 and nitro T3)  in the past, im 17. ANd i dont think i saw any real gains from it . would Activate work better than these trib products for someone my age?


----------



## Arnold (Nov 16, 2006)

dontsurfonmytur said:


> i have actually tired 2 tribulus products(both free and have 2 more bottles lol t-bomb 2 and nitro T3)  in the past, im 17. ANd i dont think i saw any real gains from it . would Activate work better than these trib products for someone my age?



you're 17 years old and should not be taking any products that effect testosterone levels.


----------



## nni (Nov 16, 2006)

dontsurfonmytur said:


> i have actually tired 2 tribulus products(both free and have 2 more bottles lol t-bomb 2 and nitro T3)  in the past, im 17. ANd i dont think i saw any real gains from it . would Activate work better than these trib products for someone my age?



well, you are 17 and shouldnt be taking any test boosters in the first place.
typical herbal test boosters will try to boost your overall levels of testosterone, as a teen or even in some cases someone in their early 20's this isnt useful in that your levels are already very high and you wont really feel or see results. as you age your test decreases and once you hit your 
30's these products help.
activate works by freeing up FREE test, and this is the component of testosterone that we equate will all the positive aspects or testosterone. more can be read in the writeup i posted, but activate will free up bound testosterone, this will work in all males, even teens, it will just raise your free test. we don't recommend to anyone under 18. if you were to take it at 18 you would see results.


----------

